# My puppy just got neutered. What to expect?



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

Our 5 month old puppy was neutered today. My H picked him up and got the basic idea of what we should expect. He is supposed to be on "restriction" for the next week, meaning no vigorous activity. Tonight we are supposed to limit his food intake (meaning no large gulpy meals). He's eaten a little bit of food and drank a lot of water since he's been home. He's pooped twice and peed a few times outside. Just now, he peed inside on the carpet. Something he hasn't done in MONTHS. Is that normal? Is he just unhappy, or unable to hold it as well? He has internal stitches and the area looks good. He's not licking or bothering it, but he's walking a little funny and gingerly. He seems to be sort of pacing around the house a lot (right now he's sleeping), and using what we call the "precious moments eyes" that say "WHY, why did this happen to me?" That may be me projecting though.  

Does restriction of vigorous activity mean no walks for a week? If we go without walks, he's a crazy dog. Will that be better since he's healing? Should we have pain meds for him? (We don't have any.) Anything else I should look out for or do?

Aaaaand he now has diarrhea. Is this a product of the stress of surgery? I'm going to call the vet regardless. Any other advice would be appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

He had minor surgery and will be fine. Vigorous refers to running and rough-housing types of exercise. Walks should be fine. As far as the accident, I wouldn't worry about it. Just clean it up with an enzyme cleaner if you haven't already done so.


----------

